# Doctors in the Toronto, Canada area



## Ro7nin (Sep 13, 2007)

Are there any doctors who are familiar and prescribe the treatments discussed in Mark Pimental's book in the Toronto area?


----------



## pleasepleasehelpme (Apr 7, 2009)

bump!! i need this info too!


----------

